# French Riviera Mountain Biking?



## kevinhasley (Jan 9, 2006)

Can anyone suggest some nice smooth singletrack around the Riviera (including coast line to Italy)? 

Also, if anyone who is in the Riviera area want to do some rdiing, send me some email. I am here on Expat and I am up for any type of VTT. However, you must be fast  

Kevin
kevinhasley @ hotmail . com


----------



## drago (Mar 30, 2004)

i've been last summer in south france,sospel,cote d'azur, but unfortunately i didn't find anything great (but i'm sure there are some)
if you go to Finale ligure (italy)you will find great great rides (check out rivieraoutdoor.com and finalefreeride.com)good food and wine.
have fun.
ciao


----------



## kevinhasley (Jan 9, 2006)

So... what the hell are you doing in France?


----------



## dirtrialstreet (Aug 1, 2006)

Just riding my bike, having fun, making movies, go to school, and other **** i used to do in the states too
But the mountains here are unbeatable 
I'm also about to start freestyle skiing this year which should be fun too
what bout you? where you at? what type of riding do you do?


----------



## kevinhasley (Jan 9, 2006)

Sort of the same stuff... I am on Expat here working for TI. As long as I am on two wheels, I am happy. Road, Cross Country, Freeride, All-Mountain, Snow, whatever... I have been pretty much everywhere on the lower half of france riding as well as Switzerland, Germany, UK and Italy. Best place in Europe of my kind of riding has to be UK/Scottland. I live up in Mouans-Sartoux.

Keep grinding...


----------



## Riviera Nasher (Mar 5, 2006)

I have my own MTB business above San Remo (near the border)....you have loads of riding....waaay too much, in 2 years I have only touched whats available.

Above Menton/nice - Peille, ssopel, Breil sur Roya, La brigue, Tende. Then yo have the coast of Italy, Argentina Valley, Nervia Valley, The mountains above Andorra, Imperia, Finale Ligure.............and much more

Have a look on my site https://www.rivierabike.co.uk

some piccies


















































Ciao for now!


----------

